
How do you manage your online data/privacy? - pioc
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m more and more concerned about my online privacy and more generally on all aspects of the &quot;internet&#x2F;computer&quot; life. Until now I was using software like Chrome or &quot;free&quot; services like Facebook or Gmail.<p>I already switch to a personal email account hosted on a french host (OVH), and enabled PGP encryption on it. I&#x27;m using Cloudfare DNS resolver, until I&#x27;ve time to install DNS resolver on my own server. Firefox is now my default web browser, and I tweak all parameters on cookies. It is just a matter of time before I leave OSX for a GNU&#x2F;Linux distrib (mostly because of the free software way of thinking).<p>How do you manage it ? Have got any good tools I can use ?<p>Thx guuys !
======
helph67
Don't use Google! There are plenty of search engines that respect your
privacy. Here's some... [https://www.ecosia.org/](https://www.ecosia.org/)
[https://www.qwant.com/](https://www.qwant.com/)
[https://www.startpage.com/](https://www.startpage.com/) Use Firefox with
uBlock Origin AND Privacy Badger ad blocking extensions.

~~~
pioc
Thx, I'll have a look on them

------
tas_es
I don't recommend using a Cloudflare DNS resolver, I would use something like
AdGuard. Also using either TOR browser or Firefox with super hardened settings
(changing about:config, NoScript). One of the more important things is not
using something like Whatsapp or Telegram, but something more like Signal or
Keybase, or Rocketchat, or riot.im. Also don't use Dropbox, iCloud, etc. but
something like Nextcloud or KBFS(not so sure about this one). If you have an
Android or an iPhone, use it rarely or close to never and use your computer
instead as you can do all the things on a computer.

~~~
pioc
Thank you.

Why wouldn't you use CLoudflare DNS ?

------
alexhuyen
I also use Firefox, and I've installed some extensions that are focused on
privacy (uBlock Origin, HTTPS Everywhere, Decentraleyes, Privacy Badger). Some
of these extensions are from the EFF. I use
[https://www.privacytools.io/](https://www.privacytools.io/) to find in-depth
breakdowns of stuff like good VPN services, search engines, encrypted DNS,
browser extensions, and other privacy tools. I check back once in a while to
see what's new.

------
nikonyrh
I run two browsers: Chrome which is logged into Facebook, Youtube (thus
Google) and any other such service and I don't use it for browsing random
websites. Then I have Firefox with NoScript to do the actual browsing with
exceptions on a few sites.

I'm quite sure ISPs in Finland aren't allowed to track people's internet
traffic but who knows.

